# I hate the Heats



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I just freaking hate Shaq, Wade and those scrubs. What alosing organization, never can win a thing. lol at bringing in washed up Shaq and thinks you guys can win a championshop. lol at guys think Wade is something speical! His pathetic no where spin to the basket is pathetc.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Today I went horseback riding...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> Today I went horseback riding...


Interesting...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

John said:


> I just freaking hate Shaq, Wade and those scrubs. What alosing organization, never can win a thing. lol at bringing in washed up Shaq and thinks you guys can win a championshop. lol at guys think Wade is something speical! His pathetic no where spin to the basket is pathetc.



Wade > Penny


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Those damn Heats. F'n scrubs.


----------



## UDominator (Mar 13, 2005)

And this years ESPY winner for most un-intelligent, random, and baseless hating goes to...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

whos udominator, is that you Go DJ?


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I bet the Atlanta Hawks, or New Orleans Hornets, don't receive this hate, I wonder why? :banana:


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I bet the Atlanta Hawks, or New Orleans Horntes, don't receive this hate, I wonder why? :banana:



they're not trying to win a championshop


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> whos udominator, is that you Go DJ?


no, I just saw that name taken and i was like "damn!"


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

John said:


> I just freaking hate Shaq, Wade and those scrubs. What alosing organization, never can win a thing. lol at bringing in washed up Shaq and thinks you guys can win a championshop. lol at guys think Wade is something speical! His pathetic no where spin to the basket is pathetc.



I can't help but chuckle when a guy brings up the word "washed up" with a Penny Hardaway avatar. You're not going to be taken seriously until you lose the pic.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> I hate the Heats


WTF is a *Heats*?


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Your Kung Fu is weak with this one. Eat vegetables and come back when you are a man!

F'n kids!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

John said:


> I just freaking hate Shaq, Wade and those scrubs. What alosing organization, never can win a thing. lol at bringing in washed up Shaq and thinks you guys can win a championshop. lol at guys think Wade is something speical! His pathetic no where spin to the basket is pathetc.


I'm sure the "Heats" hate you too there junior. :laugh:


----------



## UDominator (Mar 13, 2005)

I got the name in March...sorry GO DJ


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

this was the only year heat had a chance to go all the way but....shaq cant carry a team cuz hes too old...check mate


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Here come the bitter Lakers fans.... :boohoo: on the upside, you had a lottery pick. we'll see how bynum turns out for ya.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> Today I went horseback riding...


definitely the most interesting post in the thread. 
after "heats"


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> this was the only year heat had a chance to go all the way but....shaq cant carry a team cuz hes too old...check mate



Is that you Kupchak?


----------



## kidred (Feb 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> this was the only year heat had a chance to go all the way but....shaq cant carry a team cuz hes too old...check mate



Do you watch basketball (I mean because your Lakers weren't in the playoffs) because if so, you'd have easily concluded that we play TEAM BALL. You know, where NO ONE PLAYER SCORES 40 while the other players watch? Shaq did carry this team and Shaq won;t carry this team. He doesn't have to and that's not what we are about. Wade if anyone, carried this team. The bitterness runs deep with the man responsible for your last 3 rings and what, 5 trips there. Without Shaq, you'd had 6 years like last year.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> this was the only year heat had a chance to go all the way but....shaq cant carry a team cuz hes too old...check mate



Funny. I hope Dr. Phil has his couch ready because now he has two full-blown basketcase primadonna's on his team.


----------



## UDominator (Mar 13, 2005)

Doggpound said:


> Funny. I hope Dr. Phil has his couch ready because now he has two full-blown basketcase primadonna's on his team.



Amen to that :cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

kidred said:


> Do you watch basketball (I mean because your Lakers weren't in the playoffs) because if so, you'd have easily concluded that we play TEAM BALL. You know, where NO ONE PLAYER SCORES 40 while the other players watch? Shaq did carry this team and Shaq won;t carry this team. He doesn't have to and that's not what we are about. Wade if anyone, carried this team. The bitterness runs deep with the man responsible for your last 3 rings and what, 5 trips there. Without Shaq, you'd had 6 years like last year.


yes im not sayin ur not a good playoff team im sayin that this was the only year u can get a title bcuz shaqs done ...admit it, d-wades good not takin that away either but ..its juss 2 late


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> yes im not sayin ur not a good playoff team im sayin that this was the only year u can get a title bcuz shaqs dont ...admit it d-wades good not takin that away either but ..its juss 2 late


Fo sho w3rd yo! Bynum for MVP!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> yes im not sayin ur not a good playoff team im sayin that this was the only year u can get a title bcuz shaqs done ...admit it, d-wades good not takin that away either but ..its juss 2 late


I want lotto numbers!

Look into your crystal ball and tell me what they are right f'n now!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> I want lotto numbers!
> 
> Look into your crystal ball and tell me what they are right f'n now!


i dont got lotto numbers but i do got ur mommas # :clap:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> i dont got lotto numbers but i do go ur mommas # :clap:


Oh snap.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sigged.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> yes im not sayin ur not a good playoff team im sayin that this was the only year u can get a title bcuz shaqs done ...admit it, d-wades good not takin that away either but ..its juss 2 late



ya, the lakers might win the championship next year...they'll be lucky if they made the playoffs..


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ya, the lakers might win the championship next year...they'll be lucky if they made the playoffs..


yup sure.....


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

John said:


> I just freaking hate Shaq, Wade and those scrubs. What alosing organization, never can win a thing. lol at bringing in washed up Shaq and thinks you guys can win a championshop. lol at guys think Wade is something speical! His pathetic no where spin to the basket is pathetc.


Even though I do hate Shaq and dont really like the Heat, YOU ARE STUPID TO SAY THAT DWADE ISNT SOMETHING SPECIAL. He is the best player of his class, better than LeBron, Carmelo, Bosh, you name it. This guy is already one of the best players in the league.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

LMAO, losers are losers.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No offense, but as good fans you guys shouldn't be satisfied with just the ECF. Going to the ECF is nothing to brag about since you don't get what you came for. That's like having a goal and stopping halfway through trying to achieve it.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

*ECF

Most fans/analysts picked Detroit and San Antonio pretty much all the way through the season. Knowing that the only that kept you from putting a sound whooping on the defending champions and eventually winning the championship were (several) injuries when you were doubted from day 1... I'm satisfied with that. Not like any of those injuries were common, anyway.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Junior21 said:


> I can't help but chuckle when a guy brings up the word "washed up" with a Penny Hardaway avatar. You're not going to be taken seriously until you lose the pic.


LMAO, see you play in the NBA first, freaking 30 washed up poster.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Iron Man said:


> WTF is a *Heats*?


I dunno, but F the Iron Man that's for sure!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

John said:


> LMAO, see you play in the NBA first, freaking 30 washed up poster.



Isn't Penny washed up though?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> yes im not sayin ur not a good playoff team im sayin that this was the only year u can get a title bcuz shaqs done ...admit it, d-wades good not takin that away either but ..its juss 2 late



Alright!!!!!!! Bynum is better than SHaq ..you happy now you freakin loser. Kobe is MVP (Most Valuable Piecea****) :laugh: :laugh: God help us :gopray: :gopray: we are not going to make the playoff with a "washed up Shaq. I'm scared cuz the freakin Lakers are going to win it all .....IN THE LAND OF CHARLIE AND HIS CHOCOLATE FACTORY. 

Go to Loser Land and post that crap don't come here with your hatin' BS


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

John said:


> I dunno, but F the Iron Man that's for sure!


 might wanna relax on what you're saying if you plan on posting around this forum for much longer...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> might wanna relax on what you're saying if you plan on posting around this forum for much longer...


Good Mod but come on, Shaq.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

dude what the heck, is this how you like to spend your time by getting a rise out of people, dude your 26 years old and by the sounds of it, you should still be in the 3rd grade, you dumb @ss I mean I will say this Shaq is getting old, probably has two 2 years left, but I don't understand idiots like you that try and take the fun out of this forum, you get a chance to grow up and if you have any more doubt in your head talk to your husband alright, and Shaq Diesel moderator... how about you get a hold on this place and get this idiot suspended, seriously do your job. Yahtzee @ss holes.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

hollywood476 said:


> dude what the heck, is this how you like to spend your time by getting a rise out of people, dude your 26 years old and by the sounds of it, you should still be in the 3rd grade, you dumb @ss I mean I will say this Shaq is getting old, probably has two 2 years left, but I don't understand idiots like you that try and take the fun out of this forum, you get a chance to grow up and if you have any more doubt in your head talk to your husband alright, and Shaq Diesel moderator... how about you get a hold on this place and get this idiot suspended, seriously do your job. Yahtzee @ss holes.



Your probably not helping the situation when you come in and criticize people yourself. Let the moderator do his job, he doesn't need people like you telling him how to do it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

hollywood476 said:


> dude what the heck, is this how you like to spend your time by getting a rise out of people, dude your 26 years old and by the sounds of it, you should still be in the 3rd grade, you dumb @ss I mean I will say this Shaq is getting old, probably has two 2 years left, but I don't understand idiots like you that try and take the fun out of this forum, you get a chance to grow up and if you have any more doubt in your head talk to your husband alright, and Shaq Diesel moderator... how about you get a hold on this place and get this idiot suspended, seriously do your job. Yahtzee @ss holes.


Hey kid, lmao. mind your own business first.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

John said:


> LMAO, losers are losers.


That's unfortunate for you then.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Alright!!!!!!! Bynum is better than SHaq ..you happy now you freakin loser. *Kobe is MVP (Most Valuable Piecea****)* :laugh: :laugh: God help us :gopray: :gopray: we are not going to make the playoff with a "washed up Shaq. *I'm scared cuz the freakin Lakers are going to win it all .....IN THE LAND OF CHARLIE AND HIS CHOCOLATE FACTORY.*
> 
> Go to Loser Land and post that crap don't come here with your hatin' BS


whos a hater? damn, u guys are all a bunches of little whiney *****es.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

haha this thread cracks me up


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> whos a hater? damn, u guys are all a bunches of little whiney *****es.



Why are you here?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how about we calm it down a little bit in here, or I'm gonna close the thread...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's hard to put down the Heat when they goto the ECF and my team is at home watching.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's hard to put down the Heat when they goto the ECF and my team is at home watching.


But in reality both teams were fishing.. One just got a head start than the other.. :raised_ey


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> how about we calm it down a little bit in here, or I'm gonna close the thread...


I think the moderator is mad :raised_ey


----------



## Miami Heat Fan (Sep 25, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I think the moderator is mad :raised_ey


why is that my friend, he was only issueing a warning


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Why are you here?


im sorry, i didnt realize this forum was only for heat fans that suck shaqs *Edited* and hate on the lakers. my bad :whoknows:

*Edited by Shaq_Diesel*

Completely unnecessary post


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

lololol wtfffffff


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Blink4 said:


> im sorry, i didnt realize this forum was only for heat fans that suck shaqs dick and hate on the lakers. my bad :whoknows:


Banned?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

we should leave that losers post, that is the funniest post i have ever seen.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

John said:


> I dunno, but F the Iron Man that's for sure!



Haha! This thread was halarious. Fun to read.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> im sorry, i didnt realize this forum was only for heat fans that suck shaqs dick and hate on the lakers. my bad :whoknows:


Shaq Diesel your off the hook I found a new nemisis lol. So let me see just because as Heat fans and we stick up for the Daddy that makes us homosexual?? Im not feeling you there buddy. Your about as threatning as ballscientists rumors are true.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> im sorry, i didnt realize this forum was only for heat fans that suck shaqs dick and hate on the lakers. my bad :whoknows:


^this man stole John's thunder. :boohoo:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> im sorry, i didnt realize this forum was only for heat fans that suck shaqs dick and hate on the lakers. my bad :whoknows:


Boy, you can tell what's on some folks minds these days. Poor souls :no: :cthread: :hurl:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't instigate anything else from him...he's already being warned and possible sent on a lil vacation...


----------

